# Eta Carinae vs Grass King



## Dragon (Mar 28, 2015)

[size=+2]*Eta Carinae vs Grass King*[/size]



Spoiler: arena



*Format:* 3 vs. 3 Single/Double/Triple
*Style:* See Below
*DQ Time:* 1 week
*Damage Cap:* 40%
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, Attract, Direct Heals, Chills limited to 3/Pokémon
*Arena Description:* Jungle Janitor Jamboree

_All is uncomfortably silent for what should be a hive of life.  No birds chirp, no primates howl, no wind whistles through the trees.  The lone sound comes from you, traipsing through the underbrush, armed with your 10 Pokémon and a dull machete.  As you hack through the brambles you begin to shiver as the sun sets behind you.  You hastily grab your map, looking at the scrawled words in the dimming light.  One area is marked with nothing but a giant red ‘X’: you were told to meet your friends there; it’s a clearing near the edge of the jungle.  They’re probably waiting for you, so it’s best for you to hurry.  But as you look at the map once more, you again get the feeling you may have taken a wrong turn somewhere along the way.  Was that the right banyan to turn left at?  Did you really hit the correct bend in the river?  With a sense of foreboding you look to another section of the map.  The only words written are “DO NOT TRESPASS”.

You jerk your head up as you begin to hear a faint sound, seeping through the branches.  You can’t place it, it sounds neither animal nor human.  Your curiosity piqued, and your doubts pushed aside (you’re a great navigator, don’t undercut yourself), you begin to move towards the noise.  Even as you get closer it is barely more than a whisper, and you still can’t place it.  Almost frustrated with your lack of ingenuity, you begin to rush in the direction of the disturbance, possibly against your better judgement.  Without warning, you miss a step and begin to tumble down into a ravine.  The ravine itself dips downward, carrying your bruised body along with it.

As you come to rest on some smooth rocks, you realize the sound has ceased entirely.  Slightly disconcerted, you rise up gingerly to see that you are in a clearing, but not the one holding your friends.  No, this is a clearing of legends.  Staring out at the ring of people surrounding you and finally understanding the source of the sound, you come to terms with how much trouble you are in.  You’ve found them:

The Jungle Janitors.

They stare at you with wide eyes.  Though they’ve been lost in the forest for years, they still wear the clothing they disappeared in, no wear and tear present.  The only thing that hints to their allegiance is their faces.  Each jungle janitor has painted their visage to resemble a Pokémon of some sort, clearly the ones they found in the jungle.  One man looks like a Venipede, a woman has the appearance of a Grovyle.  A particularly frightening janitor has painted his face like a demonic mask, attempting to imitate the pattern of an Arbok.  In each of their hands is a broom, the source of the mumbling din you heard earlier.

You turn in a circle and see that the janitors have surrounded you, there is no escape.  If you tried to run, they would show no mercy.  No, there was only one way to appease the jungle janitors, and it was with the Pokeballs on your belt.  With a gasp, you see one of your friends, one whom you had planned to meet in the safer clearing, tied to a tree, guarded by two custodians.  You understand now.  The Jungle Janitors love their sport, and like the Ancient Romans they love nothing more than a fight to the death.  Locking eyes with your colleague, you both nod.  It was never supposed to be this way._

Though the Jungle Janitors can be seen as barbaric, they employ a very unique battling format for their fiestas.  Each round is a little different.  At the beginning of the battle, each battler selects three “tributes”, their Pokémon to battle, and PMs them to the referee.  The first round will be a triple battle to allow each of the janitors to see the tributes in action.  At the end of each round, the referee, representing the janitors, will randomly choose which of the 6 Pokémon will fight in the next round.  As such, after the first round, each round of the battle can be a single, double, or triple battle.  The janitors do have a sense of sportsmanship, so each battler will send out a number of Pokémon equal to their opponent’s each round.  Therefore, once one Pokémon has been knocked out, triple battles can no longer take place.  An example of this format:

Player 1 uses Pokémon A, B, and C
Player 2 uses Pokémon X, Y, and Z

Round 1: A, B, and C vs. X, Y, and Z Triple Battle
Round 2: B and A vs. Y and Z Double Battle
Round 3: C vs. Z Single Battle
Round 4: A vs. Z Single Battle
Round 5: B and C vs. X and Y Double Battle

No switching is allowed during rounds.  When a Pokémon returns to battle after a break of a round or longer, they return with all of the same stat boosts, statuses and severities, any substitutes they made, etc.  As a result, the only thing that remains on the field when a Pokémon is not battling is what they did to the arena.

The arena itself is quite basic, a simple forest clearing surrounded by intimidating Jungle Janitors.  Night has fallen, so torches have also been mounted on sticks around the arena.  The circle of janitors will expand outwards if a large terrestrial Pokémon enters the arena, so as to allow them to move freely.  Sadly, there is no water, so Pokémon requiring an aquatic environment to function can’t battle.  Any Pokémon that tries to escape the circle will be brutally beaten, treated as an instant KO.  The Jungle Janitors don’t obey any Damage Caps.

Experience is handled the same way as it is in double and triple battles; a Pokémon only gets KO experience if they deliver the knockout blow.  The referee gets paid depending on how many Pokémon are on the field for each specific round.

*Additional Rules:* No fully evolved Pokémon.



*Eta Carinae's active squad*

 *Sefer* the genderless Golett <Iron Fist> @ Muscle Band
 *Smash Maestro* the male Gurdurr <Sheer Force> @ Black Belt
 *Preveza* the female Seadra <Sniper> @ Dragon Scale
 *Doppelgäng'd* the male Flaaffy <Static> @ Lucky Egg
 *Jink* the male Murkrow <Super Luck> @ Dusk Stone
 *Lamellibranchiata* the female Shellder <Skill Link> @ Water Stone
 *Django* the male Growlithe <Intimidate> @ Fire Stone
 *Blackfoot* the female Cranidos <Mold Breaker> @ Lucky Egg
 *Chloris* the female Flabébé (White Flower) <Flower Veil> @ Shiny Stone
 *Cordelia* the female Chikorita <Overgrow> @ Lucky Egg


*Grass King's active squad*

 *Ectoplasm* the male Haunter <Levitate> @ Black Sludge
 *Aglaia* the female Togepi <Serene Grace> @ Shiny Stone
 *Jacawitz* the male Larvitar <Guts> @ Leftovers
 *Igneous* the male Geodude <Rock Head> @ Dragon Scale
 *Alexander the Meerkat* the male Sentret <Keen Eye> @ Muscle Band
 *Kitsune* the female Vulpix <Flash Fire> @ Fire Stone
 *Roi Herbe* the male Snivy <Contrary> @ Lucky Egg
 *Tournament Defeat* the male Sneasel <Keen Eye> @ Razor Claw
 *Chione* the female Amaura <Snow Warning> @ Electirizer
 *Deception* the female Purrloin <Limber> @ Reaper Cloth

Right: so both of you can go ahead and PM me your three Pokemon choices, and then I'll make another post here revealing them. The commanding order will also be decided then. Good luck!


----------



## Dragon (Mar 29, 2015)

> *Eta Carinae's active squad*
> 
> *Doppelgäng'd* the male Flaaffy <Static> @ Lucky Egg
> *Blackfoot* the female Cranidos <Mold Breaker> @ Lucky Egg
> *Cordelia* the female Chikorita <Overgrow> @ Lucky Egg





> *Grass King's active squad*
> 
> *Ectoplasm* the male Haunter <Levitate> @ Black Sludge
> *Jacawitz* the male Larvitar <Guts> @ Leftovers
> *Roi Herbe* the male Snivy <Contrary> @ Lucky Egg


As stated in the first post, the first round will be a 3vs3 triple battle.
-Eta Carinae commands first
-Grass King commands second
-Aaaand... go!


----------



## Eta Carinae (Mar 30, 2015)

Welp, this is going to be tough.

Dop, let's help out the team, start with a *Safeguard*.  Now I don't like the look of that Larvitar and what it could do to you with a nasty Earthquake, so use *Magnet Rise*.  Finish with a *Thunder Wave* on Ectoplasm.  If you're Taunted, *Iron Tail* and *Brick Break* on Jacawitz, then *Fire Punch* on Roi Herbe.  If you can't hit Ectoplasm with a Thunder Wave on the final action, use *Fire Punch* on Roi.

*Safeguard/Iron Tail@Jacawitz ~ Magnet Rise/Brick Break@Jacawitz ~ Thunder Wave@Ectoplasm/Fire Punch@Roi Herbe*

Blackfoot, pain is more your game.  Let's start with a *Swords Dance*, then *Fire Punch* on Roi Herbe, finishing with a *Blizzard* (_how_ do you learn that?).  If you're taunted on action one, use *Zen Headbutt* on Ectoplasm instead, and switch your Fire Punch to a *Flamethrower* on Roi.

*Swords Dance/Zen Headbutt@Ectoplasm ~ Fire Punch@Roi Herbe/Flamethrower@Roi Herbe ~ Blizzard*

Cordelia, you can't do a whole lot :/  Start with a *Swords Dance* of your own, then *Seed Bomb* at Jacawitz.  Finish with a *Hidden Power* on Ectoplasm to see what we get.  If you're Taunted on action 1, use *Energy Ball* on Jacawitz, and change your Seed Bomb to an *Energy Ball* on him as well.  Do use *Seed Bomb* on the Larvitar if you're both Taunted and Tormented in the second action.

*Swords Dance/Energy Ball@Jacawitz ~ Seed Bomb@Jacawitz/Energy Ball@Jacawitz ~ Hidden Power@Ectoplasm*


----------



## Dragon (Apr 4, 2015)

DQ warning for Grass King, you've got about *48 hours* to post.


----------



## Grass King (Apr 5, 2015)

Okay, I've got something resembling a decent strategy here guys.

Ectoplasm: I want you to start off by Snatching that Safeguard to keep us safe. Then use a Haze to get rid of those nasty stat changes. Finish off with a Toxic on Cordelia. If for some reason you didn't manage to snatch the safeguard on the first action then use Icy Wind.
*
Snatch (Safeguard) ~ Haze ~ Toxic @ Cordelia / Icy Wind @ All*

Jacawitz: Start off with a Superpower on the Cranidos, then use Smack Down on that Flaaffy. Finish the round with a Earth Power on Doppelgäng'd.
*
Superpower @ Blackfoot ~ Smack Down @ Doppelgäng'd ~ Earth Power @ Doppelgäng'd*

Roi Herbe: Start off with a Glare on Blackfoot, so that Ecto can snatch that safeguard. Next use a Leaf Storm on Blackfoot. Finish with an Aerial Ace on Cordelia.
*
Glare @ Blackfoot ~ Leaf Storm @ Blackfoot ~ Aerial Ace @ Cordelia*


----------



## Dragon (Apr 15, 2015)

gaaaaah sorry for taking so long with this



> *Format:* 3 vs. 3 Single/Double/Triple
> *Style:* See Below
> *DQ Time:* 1 week
> *Damage Cap:* 40%
> ...


There aren't many places not suited for an Asberian Pokemon battle. ...Well, there are lots, actually, but that doesn't stop Trainers from going there anyways and holding up traffic, or upsetting international heads of state (this is why there are very few ambassadors in Asber), or risking grievous bodily harm for a couple of EXP points. But everyone, _everyone_ knows you don't fuck with the Jungle Janitors. And yet, here we are today.

The jungle clearing is ringed with lit torches and quietly whispering figures, faces indistinguishable under their masks of paint. Some carry torches and some carry mops, but all of them are focused on the two Trainers in the center of the clearing. Eta Carinae and Grass King are almost back to back, glancing around wildly for a point where they can escape the ring, but it's no use. As they reach for their Pokeballs, determined to fight their way out, the janitors start to cry their approval and suddenly the Trainers understand what they're expected to do. Well, they'd trekked all the way out here to have a Pokemon battle anyways, so with an uncertain nod from Eta Carinae and a kind of nervous shrug from Grass King, the Trainers choose their Pokemon and send them out to the jeering of the jungle janitors.

The ring breaks open to allow a couple of Jungle Janitors through, dragging yet another familiar face into the ring, kicking and yelling something about 'kidnapping being a federal offense punishable by death'. The referee is dumped unceremoniously on the ground, her flags in one of the janitors' hands, and her whistle in another's. He blows the whistle shrilly, to the excited cries of the ring of janitors, and it becomes clear that no League-owned Abras will be coming to teleport the Trainers to safety. The only way out of this mess is to play by the janitors' rules, and to battle.

*ROUND 1*

Eta Carinae (OOO)
 ()
[Dopplegang'd] M <Static> 
*Health:* 100% 
*Energy:* 100% 
*Status:* Surprisingly calm.
*Safeguard / Iron Tail@Jacawitz ~ Magnet Rise / Brick Break@Jacawitz ~ Thunder Wave@Ectoplasm / Fire Punch@Roi Herbe*

 ()
[Blackfoot] F <Mold Breaker>
*Health:* 100% 
*Energy:* 100%
*Status:* Eager to fight.
*Swords Dance / Zen Headbutt@Ectoplasm ~ Fire Punch@Roi Herbe / Flamethrower@Roi Herbe ~ Blizzard*

 ()
[Cordelia] F <Overgrow>
*Health:* 100% 
*Energy:* 100%
*Status:* A bit nervous.
*Swords Dance / Energy Ball@Jacawitz ~ Seed Bomb@Jacawitz / Energy Ball@Jacawitz ~ Hidden Power@Ectoplasm*

Grass King (OOO)
 ()
[Ectoplasm] M <Levitate>
*Health:* 100% 
*Energy:* 100%
*Status:* Cackling.
*Snatch ~ Haze ~ Toxic@Cordelia / Icy Wind*

 ()
[Roi Herbe] M <Contrary> 
*Health:* 100% 
*Energy:* 100% 
*Status:* Cool and collected.
*Glare@Blackfoot ~ Leaf Storm@Blackfoot ~ Aerial Ace @ Cordelia*

 ()
[Jacawitz] M <Guts>
*Health:* 100% 
*Energy:* 100%
*Status:* Glaring at the weird facepaint people.
*Superpower@Blackfoot ~ Smack Down@Dopplegang'd ~ Earth Power@Dopplegang'd*​
Despite the situation, Ectoplasm at least seems to just be glad to have a battle. He grins at his audience of custodians and waves his hands about in wide, sweeping gestures, cackling quietly as they start to take on a dark grey aura, almost invisible in the dim firelight. To his side, Roi Herbe catches Blackfoot's eye and stares the Cranidos down, putting all the sheer _annoyance_ he can muster into the glare. Blackfoot is caught completely off guard by the sudden intensity of the Snivy's stare and freezes up, suddenly feeling self-conscious. Why is the Snivy staring at him so hard? Was there something stuck on his horns? Was _everyone_ looking at the thing on his horns?

As Blackfoot wrestles with his newfound insecurity, Cordelia shoots her teammate a sympathetic glance before focusing on her own mental state. She slows her breathing down and takes a solid stance, getting ready to fight, and makes a few slashing motions at the air with her head leaf. The Chikorita whirls around in a warrior's dance, slashing at her imaginary opponents, then stops completely dead in her tracks with a frown. Normally, that routine gets her pumped up to fight, but for some reason right now, she's not really feeling it. That's strange..? 

What Cordelia doesn't realize is that across from her, the dark aura surrounding Ectoplasm has shot out a couple of strands, which have almost invisibly wrapped themselves around her, siphoning off her energy. Ectoplasm doesn't seem to be to pleased with this, however, and as he feels the adrenaline rushing through his gaseous body, he's extremely aware of the fact that this isn't the state he was aiming for. The Haunter watches forlornly as Dopplegang'd ruffles his fur up, which starts crackling with green sparks of energy. The Flaaffy expels the energy outwards, looking around proudly as the green sparks dance in the air around his teammates.

Jacawitz watches this all go on with a serious expression, then balls his claws up into little fists. He turns to the still-distracted Blackfoot with a smirk, then charges the Cranidos with his head down and fists up in a guard position. Jacawitz leaps up at his opponent with a cry, and his fist starts to glow an odd orange colour as he lashes out with his full strength. Blackfoot turns towards the Larvitar just in time for his fist to connect solidly with his face, with a painful _crack_. The Cranidos stumbles backwards with a garbled noise as Jacawitz rests in a crouching position, breathing hard but smirking.

Blackfoot's definitely paying attention to his surroundings now. He shakes his head and tries to remember his commands, then starts to whirl about in a surprisingly graceful dance, much like Cordelia's. He jabs a few cutting motions into the air and slashes a couple of imaginary opponents in half, then comes to a stop with a little hop, eyes closed peacefully. He's feeling a bit better, now that there's some adrenaline pumping through his blood and he's ready to go again.

Ectoplasm, meanwhile, seems to have recovered from his earlier disappointment, and is all set to run interference again. Just as Blackfoot finishes his dance up, the Haunter coughs and lolls his tongue out, making a weird expression as a cold white fog starts to pour out of his open mouth. All the Pokemon look up suddenly as the Haze spreads out across the field, making them shiver as it touches their legs. Even Ectoplasm himself isn't immune to the Haze's effect; he shuts his mouth and winces as the cold feeling sets into his gaseous body, clearing the remaining adrenaline out of his system and leaving him feeling slightly chilled.

Roi Herbe makes a face as the Haze touches his legs, making him feel a bit uneasy. Still, there was a battle to be fought. He raises his arms and his eyes flash green, and then the tropical trees around the clearing start to shake. The janitors mumble quietly as the plants around them all start to shudder, and then leaves and bits of vines fly out of the foliage and into the clearing. Roi Herbe directs the chaotic mass towards Blackfoot with a forceful gesture, and the Cranidos has no time to react before the storm settles around him and the leaves cut into his hide. Blackfoot shuts his eyes tightly and does his best to protect his eyes, while Roi Herbe slowly lowers his hands and releases the Grass-type energy with a sigh. Blackfoot still has his claws over his face as the leaves shudder and drop to the ground lifelessly.

Cordelia watches her teammate get shredded by the Leaf Storm from a safe couple of paces away, frowning as Blackfoot is left pretty beat up for his troubles. If that Snivy could do that much damage with plants, could she maybe do the same..? Cordelia bounds forwards towards the leaves scattered around Blackfoot, and loosely scrapes a handful into a rough ball shape. She pushes her face into it lightly, discreetly spitting a couple seeds into it, then rolls her neck and smacks the orb towards Jacawitz with her head-leaf. Jacawitz takes a cautious step back as the orb flies towards him, but isn't prepared for it to explode to life as it touches down in front of him. The Larvitar squeaks as the natural energy burns into his rocky hide, and falls ont his back in his haste to get away.

Dopplegang'd hasn't really paid much attention to the Grass-type carnage going on around him, and instead, has been trying to focus on the magnetic energy of the clearing. He just manages to work out the area's energy signature as Cordelia trots back to his side, and nods to himself absentmindedly. He hunches down to press his paws into the ground, and then with a burst of electricity, he begins to float up into the air. The Flaaffy doesn't have long to enjoy his discovery, though; just as he starts to get the hang of floating, Jacawitz digs a brick-sized rock out of the dirt and lobs it at him. Dopplegang'd bleats in surprise as the rock hits him over the head, and goes crashing down to the ground, little sparks of electricity racing away from him as he touches down.

Blackfoot is finally back on his feet and ready to go once more, and he looks at Roi Herbe with a sharp glare. He's going to make the Snivy pay for his powerful attack, he decides, and his right claw erupts in flame as he decides this. Roi Herbe tries to back away as Blackfoot charges him, screaming, but doesn't get far before the Cranidos gives him a strong right hook to the chest, burning one of the yellow leaves on his neck with an exceptionally bright flash of fire. The Snivy hisses in pain and tries to scramble away from the Cranidos, but Blackfoot seems to be satisfied with that attack for now and lets him withdraw.

Ectoplasm spares a moment to nod sympathetically to Roi Herbe, then takes a deep breath and holds it. He makes a weird face, then exhales deeply towards Eta Carinae's side of the field, the air coming out of his mouth flecked with tiny glowing ice crystals. Dopplegang'd and Cordelia both screw their faces up as the cold bites into them, but the wind isn't anything they can't handle, really. Cordelia smiles at Dopplegang'd as if to say 'that wasn't so bad, was it?' and is immediately tackled to the ground by Roi Herbe, who comes zipping out of nowhere at the speed of light. He makes a lightning-quick slash at her head-leaf and zips away before she can react, leaving Cordelia lying open-mouthed on the ground with a new tear in her leaf. 

The Chikorita does her best to shake off the pain, though, and gets back on her feet with a determined frown. She closes her eyes and her entire body takes on a white aura, which quickly shifts to a deep indigo. Cordelia opens her eyes and the aura goes flying away from her in sparks, mostly in Ectoplasm's direction. The Haunter frowns as the energy bites into his form, and he flickers a bit in pain. He doesn’t get the time to recover, though, as Dopplegang'd rubs his paws together and sends a few sparks of his own in the Haunter's direction. Ectoplasm winces as these additional sparks hit him and cause a numb feeling in his hands. It's going to be difficult to move quickly with the electricity interfering with his body, now.

Jacawitz doesn't really like the smug look on Dopplegang'd face, so he roars at the top of his lungs to let the Flaaffy know. To his embarassment, it comes out more like a warble than a roar, given the Larvitar's tiny size. Dopplegang'd tries to hide a chuckle behind his paw, but suddenly the ground beneath him is shaking and he's not laughing anymore. Beneath his feet, the dirt starts to crack and a spike of rock bursts up from beneath him with a loud rumble, shaking the clearing around them in a sort of earthquake. Jacawitz grins as the rock spike retreats back into the earth, still shaking violently. That'll show his opponents to underestimate him.

Blackfoot shakes his head as Dopplegang'd limps over to his side with a pained facial expression. He steps in front of his teammates so as not to catch them in his next attack, then takes a deep breath and hunches down into himself. He snaps his head up suddenly and releases his breath, blowing a cone of icy air towards Grass King's side of the field with a low whistling noise.  Jacawitz and Roi Herbe yell as the extreme cold cuts away at them, shards of ice tearing into their especially sensitive hides. Blackfoot rubs his cheeks with his claws as the stream of cold air from his mouth dies down, and notices to his displeasure that Ectoplasm managed to dance out of the way of the icy attack, and seems to still be mostly fine.

A shrill, long whistle blast suddenly comes from the side of the ring. The referee (pinned to the ground by a rather small janitor sitting cross-legged on her back) glares up at the jungle janitor using her stolen whistle. He shouts something incomprehensible, and with mischievous cries, about six janitors rush into the circle towards the six battling Pokemon. Before the Trainers can protest, the janitors grab Dopplegang'd and Cordelia from Eta Carinae's side, and Ectoplasm and Roi Herbe from Grass King's side, dragging the panicked Pokemon over to where the referee is being detained. (She takes a second to wonder how they managed to grab Ectoplasm, a Ghost type, and force him to the ground beside her.)

Only Blackfoot and Jacawitz remain in the clearing to face each other. Before they can get too comfortable, though, the janitors take up their chant once more and close the ring on the two Pokemon and their Trainers, stomping closer with intimidating howls.

Eta Carinae (OOO) 
 ()
[Dopplegang'd] M <Static>
*Health:* 74% 
*Energy:* 88% 
*Status:* Uncomfortable. 
Safeguard is in effect (3 actions remaining).
-1 Speed
*Safeguard ~ Magnet Rise ~ Thunder Wave @ Ectoplasm*

 ()
[Blackfoot] F <Mold Breaker>
*Health:* 60% (capped)
*Energy:* 87%
*Status:* A bit cold.
Paralyzed (severe). Safeguarded.
-1 Speed
*Swords Dance ~ Fire Punch @ Roi Herbe (crit) ~ Blizzard (missed Ectoplasm)*

  ()
[Cordelia] F <Overgrow>
*Health:* 83%
*Energy:* 92%
*Status:* Struggling to get away. 
Safeguarded. Hidden Power is Dragon type.
-1 Speed
*Swords Dance (snatched) ~ Seed Bomb @ Jacawitz ~ Hidden Power @ Ectoplasm*

Grass King (OOO)
 ()
[Ectoplasm] M <Levitate>
*Health:* 95%
*Energy:* 91%
*Status:* Confused as to how he's being held down?
Paralyzed (severe).
*Snatch (Swords Dance) ~ Haze ~ Icy Wind*

 ()
[Roi Herbe] M <Contrary>
*Health:* 74%
*Energy:* 86% 
*Status:* Stinging.
+2 Sp. Attack
*Glare @ Blackfoot ~ Leaf Storm @ Blackfoot ~ Aerial Ace @ Cordelia (crit)*

 ()
[Jacawitz] M <Guts>
*Health:* 70% 
*Energy:* 86%
*Status:* Shivering, but starting to warm up again.
*Superpower @ Blackfoot ~ Smack Down @ Dopplegang'd ~ Earth Power @ Dopplegang'd*​
Notes
-dear lord, triple battles are So Much. one action is like an entire round in a singles battle, oh my god
-The base speed order, for everyone's reference, is Haunter > Snivy > Cranidos > Flaaffy, Chikorita > Larvitar. (ftr I'll be flipping a coin each action to see if Dopplegang'd or Cordelia moves first, bar any stat changes.)
-A cold haze covers the field, slightly lowering accuracy (4 actions remaining).

-Ectoplasm snatched Cordelia's Sword Dance on the first action, as according to the db, Snatch can't be given a specific move to target.
-Ectoplasm's Haze cleared all stat changes on the second action.
-Roi Herbe's Leaf Storm made Blackfoot hit the damage cap.
-Dopplegang'd was grounded by Jacawitz's Smack Down on the second action.
-Blackfoot's Fire Punch on the second action was a critical hit.
-Cordelia's Hidden Power was Dragon type.
-Blackfoot's Blizzard missed Ectoplasm on the third action.

-Status conditions aren't going to lessen when Pokemon rotate off, but things that affect the field or entire sides, like Safeguard, are going to fade as normal.
-The RNGods have spoken and the next round will be a 1vs1 single, with Blackfoot facing Jacawitz.
-Grass King commands first next round.


----------



## Grass King (Apr 18, 2015)

Haze is only meant to reset stat changes on the action it is used, while Mist is the move that prevents and stat changes. (I admit that the Haze description could probably be clearer on the db, but the Mist description helped me clarify.)


----------



## Dragon (Apr 18, 2015)

Ahhh, I'll go add those other stat changes in, then. (Why is Haze clarified in the description for Mist??? I'll go mention that in the db thread .-.)

EDIT: Fixed the stat changes. Roi Herbe got +2 Sp. Attack and all the Pokemon on Eta Carinae's side got -1 Speed, but the battle shouldn't have been affected otherwise (bar movement order changes, but those didn't affect the end of round stats anyways, so). Go ahead and command when you're ready!


----------



## Grass King (Apr 20, 2015)

Thanks Dragon. Okay Jacawitz, lets start off with a Power-Up Punch, then an Iron Head and finish off the round with an Earth Power. If he protects then use Iron Defense on the first or third action, and Focus Energy on the second.
*
Power-Up Punch/Iron Defense ~ Iron Head/Focus Energy ~ Earth Power/Iron Defense*


----------



## Eta Carinae (Apr 23, 2015)

Hopefully a few special moves will circumvent your paralysis, so two *Ice Beam*s, then *Protect* against that nasty Earth Power.  If you do parafail at all during the first two actions, use an *Ice Beam* on the third.
*
Ice Beam x2 ~ Protect/Ice Beam*


----------



## Dragon (May 5, 2015)

> *Format:* 3 vs. 3 Single/Double/Triple
> *Style:* See Below
> *DQ Time:* 1 week
> *Damage Cap:* 40%
> ...


*ROUND 2*

Eta Carinae (OOO) 
 ()
[Blackfoot] F <Mold Breaker>
*Health:* 60%
*Energy:* 87%
*Status:* A bit cold.
Paralyzed (severe). Safeguarded.
-1 Speed
*Ice Beam ~ Ice Beam ~ Protect/Ice Beam*

 [Dopplegang'd] M <Static> @ Lucky Egg
*Health:* 74% / *Energy:* 88% 
*Status:* Uncomfortable. Safeguard is in effect (3 actions remaining). -1 Speed

 [Cordelia] F <Overgrow> @ Lucky Egg
*Health:* 83% / *Energy:* 92%
*Status:* Struggling to get away. Safeguarded. Hidden Power is Dragon type. -1 Speed

Grass King (OOO)
 ()
[Jacawitz] M <Guts>
*Health:* 70% 
*Energy:* 86%
*Status:* Shivering, but starting to warm up again.
*Power-Up Punch/Iron Defense ~ Iron Head/Focus Energy ~ Earth Power/Iron Defense*

 [Ectoplasm] M <Levitate> @ Black Sludge
*Health:* 95% / *Energy:* 91%
*Status:* Confused as to how he's being held down? Paralyzed (severe).

 [Roi Herbe] M <Contrary> @ Lucky Egg
*Health:* 74% / *Energy:* 86% 
*Status:* Stinging. +2 Sp. Attack​
Jacawitz cracks his knuckles and smirks at Blackfoot, getting ready to attack. He charges forwards and punches Blackfoot, the attack connecting with a solid _crack_. Jacawitz quickly reels back and leaps away with a sharp exhale. It was just a quick warm up strike to test his reaction time, rather than a knockout blow. Blackfoot winces at the stinging bruise starting to form on his chest, but pushes through the pain anyways. With a slight movement of his head, he opens his mouth in Jacawitz's direction and fires a thin beam of ice towards the Larvitar. Jacawitz yelps as the cold energy sinks painfully into his hide, making a face at the patch on his side that's starting to feel a bit frostbitten.

The Larvitar shakes his head to try to clear the pain from his mind, then crouches down and snarls. There's a faint, silvery shimmer in the air in front of his head, and with a huff, Jacawitz charges towards Blackfoot. The Cranidos freezes up in fear as Jacawitz draws near, and collides with him with enough force to lift him off the ground. Blackfoot lands heavily on his back with a wince, and pushes himself back up onto his feet with a groan. Then, with a little flick of his head, he opens his mouth and aims another thin, icy blue beam of energy towards Jacawitz. The Larvitar yelps as the cold bites at him and starts to really sap his energy.

Jacawitz looks up at Blackfoot with a hiss, but is disappointed to see the Cranidos has a faint green barrier of energy up, protecting himself from anything the Larvitar might throw at him. With a grumble, Jacawitz closes his eyes and decides to put his time to use doing something else. He closes his eyes and clenches his teeth, and as he focuses on the mineral concentration in his body, he starts to secrete a faintly metallic substance. The Larvitar absentmindedly rubs his arms as Blackfoot starts to shake, and with a twinkle of light, the green energy barrier around him fades into the air, untouched. He smirks and tries to catch his opponent's attention, but Blackfoot's more interested in trying to catch his breath, at the moment.

Eta Carinae (OOO) 
 ()
[Blackfoot] F <Mold Breaker>
*Health:* 41%
*Energy:* 75%
*Status:* Breathing hard.
Paralyzed (moderate).
-1 Speed
*Ice Beam ~ Ice Beam ~ Protect*

 [Dopplegang'd] M <Static> @ Lucky Egg
*Health:* 74% / *Energy:* 85% 
*Status:* Uncomfortable. -1 Speed

 [Cordelia] F <Overgrow> @ Lucky Egg
*Health:* 83% / *Energy:* 92%
*Status:* Struggling to get away. Hidden Power is Dragon type. -1 Speed

Grass King (OOO)
 ()
[Jacawitz] M <Guts>
*Health:* 47%
*Energy:* 76%
*Status:* Glaring intently at Blackfoot.
+1 Attack, +2 Defense
*Power-Up Punch ~ Iron Head ~ Iron Defense*

 [Ectoplasm] M <Levitate> @ Black Sludge
*Health:* 95% / *Energy:* 91%
*Status:* Confused as to how he's being held down? Paralyzed (severe).

 [Roi Herbe] M <Contrary> @ Lucky Egg
*Health:* 74% / *Energy:* 86% 
*Status:* Stinging. +2 Sp. Attack​
Notes
-A cold haze covers the field, slightly lowering accuracy (1 action remaining).
-The Safeguard on Eta Carinae's side of the field faded at the end of the round.

-Aaaaand the RNG says: triple battle again next round! I promise the round will be up sooner this time, for real this time, oops.
-Eta Carinae commands first next round.


----------



## Eta Carinae (May 13, 2015)

((oop sorry i'm so late.  my schedule just became so much cleaner, so this shouldn't happen again))

The Janitors are merciless.

Blackfoot, y'all are gonna keep pouring it on here.  *Blizzard* all the way.  If you can't hit any of your targets, use *Rock Polish*.  If you can't use Blizzard for some reason, *Earth Power* on Ectoplasm.

*Blizzard/Rock Polish/Earth Power @Ectoplasm x3*

Dop I am quite disappointed that you can't learn Helping Hand.  Though I guess you don't really have hands to work with, ah well.  Lead with *Heal Bell* to get Blackfoot back on even footing.  Then *Fire Punch* Herbe a couple of times.  If you're taunted action 1, *Fire Punch* Herbe as well.  If you can't use Fire Punch on Herbe for some reason when you should, throw some *Thunderbolt*s at Ectoplasm.  If you can't hit anybody on action 2, *Safeguard*, on action 3, *Electric Terrain*.

*Heal Bell/Fire Punch @Roi Herbe/Thunderbolt @Ectoplasm ~ Fire Punch @Roi Herbe/Thunderbolt @Ectoplasm/Safeguard ~ Fire Punch @Roi Herbe/Thunderbolt @Ectoplasm/Electric Terrain*

Cordelia, make sure you wait for Dop on each action.  If he used Heal Bell, then start an *Ingrain*.  If not, use *Arometherapy*.  If you are taunted, *Energy Ball* at Jacawitz.  On the second, if Dop used Safeguard, use *Leech Seed* on Ectoplasm.  If he didn't, use a *Safeguard* of your own.  If you're taunted, use *Energy Ball* on Jacawitz.  Finish with *Energy Ball* on Jacawitz, unless you've hit him twice already, in which case use *Ancient Power* on Roi Herbe.

*Ingrain/Aromatherapy/Energy Ball @Jacawitz ~ Leech Seed @Ectoplasm/Safeguard/Energy Ball @Jacawitz ~ Energy Ball @Jacawitz/Ancient Power @Roi Herbe*


----------



## Grass King (May 16, 2015)

Okay Roi, start off with a Mirror Coat to send that Blizzard back at Blackfoot. Then Worry Seed her and finish up with a Giga Drain. If Blizzard doesn't hit you on the first action then use Leaf Storm on Blackfoot.

*Mirror Coat @ Blackfoot / Leaf Storm @ Blackfoot ~ Worry Seed @ Blackfoot ~ Giga Drain @ Blackfoot*

Ecto, start off by using Snatch so we can get that heal bell. Next we'll go with a disable on Blackfoot. Then Sludge Bomb on Cordelia.

*Snatch ~  Disable @ Blackfoot ~ Sludge Bomb @ Cordelia
*
Jacawitz, you've got some nice, simple orders. Just spam Earth Powers on Dop.

*Earth Power @ Dopplegang'd ~ Earth Power @ Dopplegang'd ~ Earth Power @ Dopplegang'd*


----------



## Eifie (Aug 3, 2015)

*Round Three*​
*Eta Carinae*

*Doppelgang'd*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Static
*Health*: 74%
*Energy*: 85%
*Status*: Uncomfortable. _-1 Speed_.


*Blackfoot*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Mold Breaker
*Health*: 41%
*Energy*: 75%
*Status*: Breathing hard. Moderately paralyzed (13% failure chance). _-1 Speed_.


*Cordelia*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Overgrow
*Health*: 83%
*Energy*: 92%
*Status*: Struggling to get away. Dragon-type Hidden Power. _-1 Speed_.

*Grass King*

*Ectoplasm*  @ Black Sludge
*Ability*: Levitate
*Health*: 95%
*Energy*: 91%
*Status*: Confused as to how he's being held down? Severely paralyzed (25% failure chance).


*Roi Herbe*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Contrary
*Health*: 74%
*Energy*: 86%
*Status*: Stinging. _+2 Special Attack_.


*Jacawitz*  @ Leftovers
*Ability*: Guts
*Health*: 47%
*Energy*: 76%
*Status*: Glaring intently at Blackfoot. _+1 Attack, +2 Defense_.

------------------------------​
Jacawitz starts off the round with a literal bang, willing the ground to erupt beneath Doppelgang'd's feet in a rush of earthen energy. The Flaaffy lands face-first in the dirt, molten chunks of earth raining down upon his beautiful, fluffy white mane and staining it dark red. He's dying to get his revenge, but the team comes first, so he reaches beneath the mass of fur beneath his neck to draw out a tiny bell.

Things are clearly not meant to go Doppelgang'd's way today. Before he can give the bell even a tiny shake, Ectoplasm materializes beside him, tongue hanging out of his mouth in a taunting smirk, and snatches the bell out of Doppelgang'd's paw with a purple claw. Cackling, he jangles the bell back and forth, lacking the Flaaffy's practiced technique, but somehow it tolls with a soothing sound anyway, and the Haunter finds the painful grip of paralysis leaving his muscles.

Distressed, Doppelgang'd looks to Cordelia for help, and the Chikorita nods back at him. She waves the leaf on her head from side to side and it begins to exude a refreshing, spicy scent in a cloud around her. Doppelgang'd takes a deep breath and finds his rage dissipated; next to him, Blackfoot sighs in relief as her locked-up muscles, too, begin to relax. Now she's free to rear back her huge head and exhale a powerful gust of freezing winds laced with particles of ice and snow. She swings her head from side to side, spreading out the Blizzard to catch all of her opponents in it. Roi Herbe deftly leaps to one side and manages to shield his precious tail leaf from the attack, but Ectoplasm isn't so lucky: a shard of ice pierces his exposed underbelly, and he screams out even though the ice does a bit to numb the pain. Jacawitz, meanwhile, is trembling furiously, vainly attempting to wrap his tiny arms around himself to keep in a bit of heat.

Grass King's team is not willing to tolate any more of this horrid cold. Roi Herbe uncoils himself to reveal his scales shimmering with all the colours of the rainbow, and unleashes a blast of pure psychic force with twice the intensity of the Blizzard right back at Blackfoot. The Cranidos plants her feet in the ground but finds herself unable to withstand the impact, heaving large trails in the mud as it pushes her backward near the edge of the circle of janitors. One of them waves a broom at her menacingly and she leaps straight back into the fray, only to find herself face-to-face with Ectoplasm. The Haunter grins at her, eyes glowing a bright blue, and suddenly Blackfoot's forgotten what she meant to do. She's... she's supposed to attack someone, right? But who...?

Before she can recall her orders, Roi Herbe tosses a small seed her way, which implants itself in her stony helmet. The seed immediately takes root, extending withering tendrils over her spikes, and Blackfoot shakes her head back and forth in distress. Fine! She'll just attack that mean ghost! And so she stomps her foot and the earth erupts from beneath him, but Ectoplasm simply floats a bit higher to avoid it all, laughing louder than ever. Just one more time... With a roar, Blackfoot stomps even harder, but it's no use. There's no reaching Ectoplasm up there.

Jacawitz, meanwhile, does his best to shrug off the cold while he incites a mini-eruption of his own. He's much more successful than Blackfoot was, and Doppelgang'd bleats in pain as more chunks of earth rain down on him before hurtling over to Roi Herbe and clocking him over the head with a blazing fist.

Preferring to remain separate from the others, Cordelia shrinks back into a corner and closes her eyes, focusing hard on her team's protection. A shimmering bubble of pale green light balloons out from around her, and identicals ones surround her teammates as well. The Chikorita exhales, doing her best to keep calm so she can best sustain the bubble, but Ectoplasm's having none of that. Materializing suddenly in front of her, he holds up a glowing purple hand, from which bursts a torrent of bright purple liquid. Cordelia screams in terror and attempts to back away, but the circle of janitors shoves her back in, and the poison rains down upon her skin and her lustrous green leaf. Said leaf begins to wither, and Cordelia drops to the ground, rolling back and forth in an attempt to get the poison off her.

Ducking away from Doppelgang'd's fiery fists, Roi Herbe fixes his gaze on Blackfoot, eyes glowing a pale green. Soon an aura of the same colour surrounds the Cranidos, and Roi Herbe begins leeching his energy away, tail leaf standing up straight as he uses the absorbed power to sustain himself. Baaing indignantly, Doppelgang'd follows right after him, setting his fist ablaze to punch him again before the earth explodes from beneath him for the millionth time, throwing him off his feet. Jacawitz watches from a short distance away, laughing to himself, but not for long: Cordelia rushes to her teammate's defense, launching a ball of pure Grass-type energy his way with a swing of her leaf. The Larvitar's eyes widen and he attempts to dive away, but to no avail: the energy eats away at his vulnerable skin, leaving an exposed underlayer that's even weaker to protect him with.

------------------------------​
*Eta Carinae*

*Doppelgang'd*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Static
*Health*: 34% (capped)
*Energy*: 77%
*Status*: Bleating mightily. _-1 Speed_.
*Used*: Heal Bell (snatched) ~ Fire Punch @ Roi Herbe ~ Fire Punch @ Roi Herbe


*Blackfoot*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Mold Breaker Insomnia
*Health*: 8%
*Energy*: 58%
*Status*: Very upset. Blizzard Disabled (2 more actions). Worry Seeded. _-1 Speed_.
*Used*: Blizzard ~ Earth Power @ Ectoplasm (missed) ~ Earth Power @ Ectoplasm (missed)


*Cordelia*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Overgrow
*Health*: 67%
*Energy*: 83%
*Status*: Glowering over at Jacawitz. Sustaining a Safeguard (4 more actions). Dragon-type Hidden Power. _-1 Speed_.
*Used*: Aromatherapy ~ Safeguard ~ Energy Ball @ Jacawitz

*Grass King*

*Ectoplasm*  @ Black Sludge
*Ability*: Levitate
*Health*: 88%
*Energy*: 76%
*Status*: Having the time of his life.
*Used*: Snatch (Heal Bell) ~ Disable @ Blackfoot ~ Sludge Bomb @ Cordelia


*Roi Herbe*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Contrary
*Health*: 52%
*Energy*: 70%
*Status*: Stamping out a tiny flame in the leaves near him. _+2 Special Attack_.
*Used*: Mirror Coat ~ Worry Seed @ Blackfoot ~ Giga Drain @ Blackfoot


*Jacawitz*  @ Leftovers
*Ability*: Guts
*Health*: 18%
*Energy*: 64%
*Status*: No longer amused. _+1 Attack, +2 Defense, -1 Special Defense_.
*Used*: Earth Power @ Doppelgang'd ~ Earth Power @ Doppelgang'd ~ Earth Power @ Doppelgang'd

*Arena Status*

 There are like, a bunch of craters in the earth and stuff from Earth Power spam.

*Damage and Energy*


 Doppelgang'd's Health: 74% - 16% (Earth Power) - 16% (Earth Power) - 16% (Earth Power) = 34% (capped)
 Doppelgang'd's Energy: 85% - 4% (Fire Punch) - 4% (Fire Punch) = 77%
 Blackfoot's Health: 41% - 16% (Mirror Coat) - 17% (Giga Drain) = 8%
 Blackfoot's Energy: 75% - 7% (Blizzard) - 5% (Earth Power) - 5% (Earth Power) = 58%
 Cordelia's Health: 83% - 16% (Sludge Bomb) = 67%
 Cordelia's Energy: 92% - 3% (Aromatherapy) - 2% (Safeguard) - 4% (Energy Ball) = 83%
 Ectoplasm's Health: 95% - 10% (Blizzard) + 3% (Black Sludge) = 88%
 Ectoplasm's Energy: 91% - 2% (Snatch) - 4% (Heal Bell) - 4% (Disable) - 5% (Sludge Bomb) = 76%
 Roi Herbe's Health: 74% - 8% (Blizzard) - 11% (Fire Punch) + 8% (Giga Drain) - 11% (Fire Punch) = 52%
 Roi Herbe's Energy: 86% - 8% (Mirror Coat) - 4% (Worry Seed) - 4% (Giga Drain) = 70%
 Jacawitz's Health: 47% - 10% (Blizzard) - 22% (Energy Ball) + 3% (Leftovers) = 18%
 Jacawitz's Energy: 76% - 4% (Earth Power) - 4% (Earth Power) - 4% (Earth Power) = 64%

*Notes*

 Speed order: Ectoplasm (95) > Roi Herbe (63) > Jacawitz (41) > Blackfoot (39) > Doppelgang'd (30) = Cordelia (30).
 Nobody ever specified who was in the center, left, and right (tsk tsk Dragon), so I'm just going to assume they're in the order they're listed. For this round, though, I didn't apply any restrictions on who could hit who, since everybody forgot. If you just want to scrap the triple battle mechanics for this battle, let me know!
 Blizzard miraculously hit every opponent despite the Haze, but it rolled exactly a 60 to hit Roi Herbe (needed a 60 or less), so I took a couple of points off its damage. It was a critical hit on Ectoplasm.
 The Snatched Heal Bell cured Ectoplasm's paralysis.
 Cordelia used Aromatherapy the first action, since Snatch stops the target from using its move entirely and thus Doppelgang'd did not use Heal Bell. It cured Blackfoot's paralysis.
 You can't choose a target for Mirror Coat, by the way.
 Haze faded after the first action.
 Without Mold Breaker, both of Blackfoot's Earth Powers missed.
 Energy Ball lowered Jacawitz's Special Defense.
 The order of the second and third actions is kind of jumbled up in the narrative, but the actions did actually happen in the order they were supposed to.
 Next round: IT'S A TRIPLE BATTLE AGAIN, JANITORS WHY. JANITORS PLZ SPARE ME. *Grass King* commands first.


----------



## Eifie (Aug 8, 2015)

Unfortunately, I'm going to have to give a *40-hour DQ warning for Grass King*. I wish there was some way to contact you :C


----------



## Eifie (Aug 11, 2015)

And *Grass King is DQed*. DB will handle the prizes when I get set as the e-ref.


----------

